# Coyote control?



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

We are ate up with coyotes! Morning and evening you can hear them yipyapping but never see them in the open. Never lost a calf to them but they must be hell on the deer population and you never see rabbits. They run the brazos river. Any suggestions on snare, trapping or other control methods?


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah...Shoot all of them for starters. We have the same problem at our "deer lease" in San Diego. I have not seen a single deer, needless to say I won't be hunting there ever again. My dad is a sheep and goat-raiser and we have county trappers. They use a device that we called a getter. It is a .44 mag wrapped in some sort of meat and when triggered it blows up in their face. Don't know how it works but it does. One little tricky thing about these is they are filled with cyanide! You can't have your dogs running free with them out but they are at least marked.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if the Gov. still has paid trappers but you might call your local Game Warden or County Agent to find out. The cyanide guns or poison baits are still used buy like weington posted you have to keep your dogs out... If you use snairs you have to remember they will catch anything that goes through it.. My brother and I used some snairs one year to help a ranch thin out his coyotes.. We took them up after we caught a doe in one.. 

Mike


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

wedington said:


> Yeah...Shoot all of them for starters. We have the same problem at our "deer lease" in San Diego. I have not seen a single deer, needless to say I won't be hunting there ever again. My dad is a sheep and goat-raiser and we have county trappers. They use a device that we called a getter. It is a .44 mag wrapped in some sort of meat and when triggered it blows up in their face. Don't know how it works but it does. One little tricky thing about these is they are filled with cyanide! You can't have your dogs running free with them out but they are at least marked.


Good idea, but Palms said he couldnt see them thus making it hard for himself to shoot them.

NOW, im sure I will get a bunch of negative response from this on here but we had the same prob at our ranch. Coyotes werent necessarily killing the deer, that we noticed, but they were getting our calves, which we really care about. Coyotes are EXTREMELY INTELLIGENT! so we had to think outside of the box in thining out the population a bit. I've 'heard' of the following ideas. Putting fresh meat down in the river bottom with 'bear-claw' traps works, then they really start yip-yappin. Palms, you fish offshore, try taking some wire and attaching a 10/O offshore treble hook w/ bloody chicken and hang it from a tree just so its about 4ft off the ground. another way i've seen them baited is to lay the bait so that they basically line up then take a shot with a high caliber rifle to take more than one out.

the prob with trapping them, or any of the aforementioned methods is they become conditioned to the scenario and arent fooled very easily. Ive found that they are really attracted to squeeling rabbit/varmit calls. I personally think baiting them is only fun when they are a problem. Shooting them for sport is when we attempt to call them in. Also remember that if you plan on doing any of these methods, be patient...They are very skiddish and like to make sure they are 'safe'; sometimes taking the shot is a matter of seconds before they bolt. Your situation sucks and they do wreak havoc on deer/rabbit populations. I wish they liked ***** and possums as much as they do calves.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Attach a 10/0 hook to a wire leader on one of your 50W offshore rigs. Put a winnie or two on the hook and put out around camp...they are more curious than you think. Make sure you have a 12 pack for the night and hang on when you get a bite...it is a good idea to have a buddy ready with a spot light and a rifle for others when the yelping starts. Don't ask how I know this!:slimer:


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

call and shoot and trapping are the best methods.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I think cyanide guns are about the only thing that works - if you have a game proof fence snares may work. They are both indiscriminate killers - small children have been killed by cyanide guns (I'm not sure how), and snares, well they catch pretty much anything. 

Shooting them is sporty, and if you have the room, running them with greyhounds is pretty wild, too. But I don't think either of these are really effective population control.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

This is how I do it.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Night vision goggles, full auto M16, supressior, and a IR laser. You can take out a whole crowd of those coyotes at a time and they don't know where to run. You might need a few tax stamps to gather the gear though.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Use this mixture. Be very carefull here because anything that eats this will die, except Pigs!!! If you have pets around I would not use this mixture. 

Take and mix, then make into meat balls and spread them out. You can even take and freeze them for use later. 

AGAIN THIS WILL KILL CATS DOGS BIRDS except Pigs. If you are in a area that has Eagles I would not put this out. 

Another chemical is Temkin. sp? Tempkin though stays in the system of the dead and will kill anything that eats the dead as well, like buzzards. Be carefull

5 LBS HAMBERGER MEAT
3 LBS SALT PORK OR PORK JOWELS
2 LARGE CANS CAT FOOD(FISH OR CHICKEN)
2 LARGE CANS OF CHUM SALMON(CHEAP)
1 - 5LBS CAN GOLDEN MALRIN FLY BAIT


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Call your local county agent. They will put you in touch with someone who is liscensed to use the cyanide traps. You can shoot them or trap them or whatever you like but if you really have a problem with them, this will take care of it quick!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

You have mail.

Jed



PalmsUp said:


> We are ate up with coyotes! Morning and evening you can hear them yipyapping but never see them in the open. Never lost a calf to them but they must be hell on the deer population and you never see rabbits. They run the brazos river. Any suggestions on snare, trapping or other control methods?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

we have always used snares.....and have only caught one or two deer in them (they stayed alive)! as long as you check them routinely they are a great way to eradicate those **** dogs! we did it for two years straight and havent lost a calf or anything else since! happy hunting my friend!


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

snares are very cheap, but use deer stops for the legs, s and j hook break aways for the neck ,,285 lb rated ,several locks have shearing pins, cam lock is a good one, check with your local county agent ,, Texas trappers association. Texas predator posse , a varmint hunting link,, trapping is lost dieing art , due to fur pricing fluctuation, most yotes in Texas are of such poor quality do to hot climate ,rubbing ,mange, and no natural predators left,, poisoning is indiscriminate when it enters the food chain everything dies that has eaten ,,ADC agents use leg hold traps, snares and poisons ,,these professional trappers are few and far between,, removing all carcasses gut piles to only one area of the property goes along way in concentrating hogs, yotes, predators, and scavengers to hunt over. good luck


----------



## Gwill (Sep 6, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Skitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Easy solution, 3 million candle power spotlight,4.5 x 14 x50 leupold 22-250 or 223.Get a good electronic caller like a Fox pro and end the coyote problem.Or you can pm me or e-mail me at [email protected] and I will come down and help you with your problem after the season is over.I will take care of any hog problems you have too.

sidenote: If you decide to take care of the problem yourself.Do yourself a favor and notify the local game warden prior to your hunt-that way when someone see's the spotlight(and someone will) they will know your out there in that area and what your doing.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

*DON'T USE PESTICIDES!!!!*

IT IS A VIOLATION OF STATE AND FEDERAL LAWS TO USE A PESTICIDE IN A MANNER INCONSISTENT WITH IT'S LABEL. GOLDEN MALRIN IS A REGISTERED PESTICIDE AND IS NOT LABELED FOR SUCH APPLICATIONS. ALSO, THE "CYANIDE GUN" BEING MENTIONED IS CALLED AN M-44. IT IS ONLY LABELED FOR PROTECTING LIVESTOCK. DEER ARE NOT CONSIDERED LIVESTOCK ACCORDING TO THE STATE OF TEXAS AND THE TEXAS DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE, THE FOLKS WHO REGULATE THE USE OF PESTICIDES. 

CASES HAVE BEEN INVESTIGATED BY THE TEXAS DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE IN THE MISUSE OF PESTICIDES. THE DEPARTMENT HAS TAKEN ACTION ON BOTH, THE FOLKS WHO ACTUALLY USE THE PESTICIDE IN A MANNER INCONSISTENT WITH IT'S LABELING, AND THE FOLKS WHO CAUSED THE PESTICIDE TO BE USED IN A MANNER INCONSISTENT WITH IT'S LABELING. WHAT THIS MEANS IS THIS: IF YOU ARE TELLING PEOPLE TO USE A PESTICIDE IN AN APPLICATION THAT IT IS NOT LABELED FOR, THEN YOU ARE JUST AS GULITY AS THE FOLKS WHO ARE ACTUALLY USEING IT. 

FINES IN CASES LIKE THIS GO UP TO $4000 PER INCIDENT. THAT MEANS THAT IF MORE THAN ONE ANIMAL IS KILLED, THEN EACH ADDITIONAL ANIMAL COULD BE CONSIDERED A SEPERATE INCIDENT. 


ALSO, THE OTHER PESTICIDE MENTIONED IS TEMIK. IT IS A RESTRICTED USE PESTICIDE. THIS MEANS THAT YOU MUST HAVE A CURRENT PESTICIDE APPLICATOR LICENSE/CERTIFICATE TO PURCHAS THIS PRODUCT. IF A FACILITY THAT HAS A SPECIAL LICENSE TO SELL THIS PRODUCT MAKES A SALE TO AN UNLICENSED PERSON, THEN THEY BOTH ARE ELIGIBLE FOR FINES. 

I HAVE PERSONALLY SEEN THE EFFECTS OF PESTICIDES MISUSE TO CONTROL COYOTES, AND IT NEVER ENDS WITH COYOTES. THERE IS ALWAYS SECONDARY POISIONING, WITH RESULTS IN THE DEATH OF HAWKS, VULTURES, ETC. WHEN THIS HAPPENS THE FEDERAL GAMES WARDENS ALWAYS GET INVOLVED. SO NOW, SOMEONE IS LOOKING AT FINES FROM TPWD (STATE GAME WARDENS), THE TEXAS DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE, AND THE UNITED STATED DEPARTMENT OF THE INTERIOR (FEDERAL GAME WARDENS). 

I IN NO WAY MEAN TO CALL ANYONE OUT ON THIS BOARD, BUT I DO HAVE FIRST HAND KNOWLEGE OF WHICH I SPEAK, AND IT IS NOT WORTH IT!!!!

THE TEXAS WILDLIFE DAMAGE CONTROL FOLKS CAN BE CONTACTED THROUGH YOUR LOCAL AGRICULTURAL COOPERATIVE EXTENSION AGENTS. THESE FOLKS ARE THE "STATE TRAPPERS" THAT IS MENTIONED IN A FEW OF THE POSTS, AND THEY ARE THE FOLKS WHO ARE PROPERLY LICENSED TO USE THE M-44 DEVICES. THEY ARE A GREAT RESOURCE.


IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT THE USE/MISUSE OF PESTICIDES, PLEASE PM ME. 

rbt2


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

We have been shooting all we see for years and some years they are everywhere, some years they aren't........yotes are a fawn crops biggest problem......NO POISONS !


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

rbt2 said:


> IT IS A VIOLATION OF STATE AND FEDERAL LAWS TO USE A PESTICIDE IN A MANNER INCONSISTENT WITH IT'S LABEL. GOLDEN MALRIN IS A REGISTERED PESTICIDE AND IS NOT LABELED FOR SUCH APPLICATIONS. ALSO, THE "CYANIDE GUN" BEING MENTIONED IS CALLED AN M-44. IT IS ONLY LABELED FOR PROTECTING LIVESTOCK. DEER ARE NOT CONSIDERED LIVESTOCK ACCORDING TO THE STATE OF TEXAS AND THE TEXAS DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE, THE FOLKS WHO REGULATE THE USE OF PESTICIDES.
> 
> CASES HAVE BEEN INVESTIGATED BY THE TEXAS DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE IN THE MISUSE OF PESTICIDES. THE DEPARTMENT HAS TAKEN ACTION ON BOTH, THE FOLKS WHO ACTUALLY USE THE PESTICIDE IN A MANNER INCONSISTENT WITH IT'S LABELING, AND THE FOLKS WHO CAUSED THE PESTICIDE TO BE USED IN A MANNER INCONSISTENT WITH IT'S LABELING. WHAT THIS MEANS IS THIS: IF YOU ARE TELLING PEOPLE TO USE A PESTICIDE IN AN APPLICATION THAT IT IS NOT LABELED FOR, THEN YOU ARE JUST AS GULITY AS THE FOLKS WHO ARE ACTUALLY USEING IT.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Right on target.


----------

